

The End of Military History - georgecmu
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andrew-bacevich/the-end-of-military-histo_b_663548.html

======
edw
Off-topic. Reddit fodder.

~~~
georgecmu
Your comments (e.g. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2530234>) are
repetitive, devoid of real content and so don't add much to discussion.

If you believe that this submission should not appear here, feel free to flag
it.

~~~
edw
People don't seem to be getting the point. If I knew where the submitters of
links like this were, I'd pay them a visit with a 2×4.

I stopped reading Reddit because of noise like this. I get lectured by
pedantic HN guideline-quoters a lot; getting lectured for improperly objecting
to guideline-violating content is a new one.

~~~
edw
What is the point of down-voting the above comment? You partake in petty,
gratuitously punitive, anti-social behavior—to what end? Aside from the hard-
on you get from your meaningless exercise of illusory power, does it amount to
anything? You might as well go to my comment history and down-vote every
comment I've ever made, if you're so confident in the righteousness of your
cause.

And a single quasi-repetition of something doesn't make for repetitiveness.

~~~
edw
"Uh, I'm crushed."

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eifZlYwmDj4#t=83s>

~~~
edw
You obviously have no sense of humor, or you would see the absurdity of what
we're both doing.

